# camera



## Stephen27 (May 14, 2012)

Does anyone know what kind of camera they use on the new episodes of speargun hunter that mounts to the side of the mask.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Haven't seen the show....since I don't get that channel.
Id bet its one of the two most popular cameras being used for that kind of thing right now:
The Contour cam http://contour.com/ or
The Gopro http://gopro.com/
Currently the gopro is quite a bit ahead in design and popularity.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

They were using contours. I couldn't remember the name. They are cylindrical and attached to the mask strap. I think whackum used one for a while.


----------

